# Fletching your own arrows.... is it worth it?



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

how did they come off? Did they just fall off in the car/case...did they fall off after being shot- if so was it a tight grouping? fletching comes off sometimes...take them back and see if they'll redo them. 

yes, doing arrow building yourself is worth it if you want something specific, shoot a lot, don't feel like waiting to have them redone. I've been doing my for a few years and can do them in my own free time...no worries about leaving them at the shop or needing to be there at a specific time or getting charged too much. I can watch TV, go fletch during commercials...sometimes do them at the range.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

the short answer is it is totally worth it. 
The one thing that you don't get as frustrated when a fletch comes off. You simply take it home and replace it.

here are some other reasons.
Typically the cost of vanes wraps and arrows together are cheaper.
You can really experiment with color and designs that are not easily found in pre-made arrows.
Of course repairs are easier
you know it's done right

etc...


----------



## blueidexx (Oct 28, 2002)

i fletch my own arrows so i know that each arrow was done correctly.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

In a word yes..there is a little bit of a learning curve to do a quality job.but in the end I feel like you get a better finished product doing them yourself.and there is a Lil bit of pride when you see the end result flying so pretty and true into a target or animal


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well they fell off after I shot them a few times.. not a tight group either.. the vanes had a ton of glue under them and had gaps on one sideand wasn't touching the wrap.. also some of the wrap under the vanes was visibly torn off. 

Thanks for the responses guys!! Anyone reccommend a jig? Keep in mind I'm a college studen on a tight budget..


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been fletching my own arrows for over 30 years! You will never regret the decision to start making your own arrows. The money savings is way down on the list of pros to me and I cannot think of any cons!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If you decide to get a fletching jig, don't go cheap. All going with "just enough" will do is end up costing you money in the long run.

I started out with a Jo Jann a few years ago and while it does work well for most general fletching, it's had its share of problems in my target arrows. While I've always been able to make the jig work, it's failure is that the clamps are light weight which causes uneven attachment of the vane or simply not enough pressure to keep the vane attached...just a little finicky.

About 6 months ago I picked up a few Bitzenberger jigs...by far a better jig. Due to the magnetic base and clamp there is a firm attachment of the vane. While this jig is a bit more difficult to setup, it's well worth it. from now on I'll be using the Bitz...I should have just spent the money early on and got a bitz.


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been looking at them in cabelas, I think the bitz's are around $100 ish?


----------



## GGFerrier (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes and get a bitz.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, it is worth it. Like everything else, the more things you do for yourself, the more satisfaction you get from things working the way they are supposed to, and the easier it is to fix the things you **** up the first time.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Started fletching my own a couple of years back out of frustration with my local pro shop. Too many trips back and forth and having to wait, pro shop hours suck ... Bought a Bitz at Bass Pro and haven't looked back. Now, all I do is buy components. Just got done replacing one fletch on one arrow and all 3 on another arrow, both damaged while sighting in my 3d bow today. All set to shoot the 3d course at my local archery club tomorrow.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Heck yeah it well worth it. Been doing it for years and I can't even phathom the money I've saved over the past 20 years doing my own.


----------

